# Fuzzy Head



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Wondering if anyone else has felt this way..........I've just started stimms today (Menopur) after spending the weekend trying to decide if I should be taking this route!. I'm so grateful for DD 5yrs, conceived naturally in 2002, and feel blessed.  DH and I have been ttc for 4yrs. Low ovarian reserve me 38yrs  (why didn't we start sooner!!)  three IUI's without stimms.... BFN. Feeling a bit down, wondering if I should just be thankful that we managed it once and not be trying to defy mother nature.  Obviously would be soooooooo delighted if successful but worry that I'm putting my health on the line when life is so good. Sorry if this sounds negative!  Maybe I just don't want to get my hopes up x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Izzie

You have come to the right place.  I am 37, have a DD who is 4 and I too have low ovarian reserves.  So you are not alone.  I often wish we had started sooner but, what is the expression?  It's no good crying over spilt milk?  There is nothing I can do about it now so I just try to do as many positive things as I can and not dwell on what I can't change.

I am just starting my second cycle of short protocol IVF.  All I can do is tell you how I feel - I feel I need to try it so that I can say I tried everything. I think the risks to your health are lowish so I think it must be worth a try??  What have you got to lose?

I know all about feeling negative, I feel that way all the time, but I have seen messages on here from women with low egg reserves who have got pregnant so there is some hope for us, we are just in more of a rush than other people  

Feel free to pm me anytime or come and join the rest of us on the daily messages board.  We all support each other on there, we are a nice bunch of people, honest.

I hope you get the result you want and feel free to bend my ear if you want to.

Lots of good wishes.

Lainey x


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Lainey

Thanks so much for your reply, it is really good to know that I'm not alone, there seems to be a few of us with similar fertility profiles.............shall keep those positive thoughts!

Trying to find a cycle buddy as just started stimms last night so shall have a look on the main board.

Thanks again and best wishes 
x


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Izzie,
I am having medicated iui atm and I found the menopur gave me headaches and made me feel very exhausted. I have also felt a bit dizzy and light headed too. But I sort of think it's worth it if I get a bfp. Not that I have had much success so far! 
Good luck with the stimms and hope your ivf brings you a bfp.

Take care,
Karen


----------

